# Uk M members in your gym



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

how many UK-M members go to your gym

Ironworx has 6 members on here

sofresh, rich scott, poppa bear, fatboy, me and some other lad whose name i dont know

i know we should get a life before someone says it ha ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

none...littleluke avoids city gym


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Just me and Paul S uses my gym when he's working down my way.

GHS


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

two from here


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

one


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

only me that I know.


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

As far as I know only one............me


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Me, my mum and my nan


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> how many UK-M members go to your gym
> 
> Ironworx has 6 members on here
> 
> ...


Thats me shaun :thumb: Looking great yesterday by the way mate :thumbup1:


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont know?

Train in *middlesbrough* anyone?????


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

There are a few members that train at Monster Gym in Cheshunt, Herts.

I train there on the weekend during the day sometimes


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Haven't the foggyest.

Anyone train in Stoke?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

in core fitness hmmm stu-lew gav=3

in unique bodies in oxford...... meeeee jus meee wrepwesenting! whoop whoop


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I'm the only one that can type from my gym!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just me in mine I believe!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

4 from the Colchester Hercules AFAIK - maybe one or two more...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris69 said:


> Thats me shaun :thumb: Looking great yesterday by the way mate :thumbup1:


hi chris sorry didnt know ur name


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> how many UK-M members go to your gym
> 
> Ironworx has 6 members on here
> 
> ...


Whats Sofresh like out of interest, as when he posted on here he seemed quite a character lol?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> how many UK-M members go to your gym
> 
> Ironworx has 6 members on here
> 
> ...


 Ha! i must be the fat lad! :thumb:

Your Avatar makes you look good mate haha!!

Keep up the good work mate, only 3months to go?!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

just me over in cheltenham i think!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> just me over in cheltenham i think!


Which gym in Cheltenham mate ? i used to train at LA fitness


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Whats Sofresh like out of interest, as when he posted on here he seemed quite a character lol?


Sofresh was like an American soldier??? I thought


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Me and Ironheadcase. :thumb:

There was this other guy, but he got himself banned.....I'll say no more!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Which gym in Cheltenham mate ? i used to train at LA fitness


yeah LA fitness, i used to train at bodysports but the opening hours didnt fit in with my work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

If there are any, they haven't said so.

TBH although it's a reasonably decent gym its not the kind of environment that actively encourages BBing:blink::no: Someone actually suggested that the equipment we have might not be suitable for my needs - haha, I'll be sure to let them know if I lift the 50kg dumbells before the gym manager manages it:rolleyes:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Just me I think


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah LA fitness, i used to train at bodysports but the opening hours didnt fit in with my work.


Ah small world eh ?

Me and a mate used to go straight from work and train all scruffy looking and really tear it up.... Used to get some funny looks from the pt's training with the pink plastic weights lol..

Nice gym though :thumb:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> none...littleluke avoids city gym


I train at city gym :thumbup1:

What time of day do you train?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Me and about 4 others from my gym who joined up to see if i would die during my SHIC

Curlie is only one who posts much tho


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

BARNY said:


> Ha! i must be the fat lad! :thumb:
> 
> Your Avatar makes you look good mate haha!!
> 
> Keep up the good work mate, only 3months to go?!!!


ha ha sorry barney i forget you posted on here ... actaully that makes ironworx even better as we have a ukbff brit runner up in barney

barney if your the fat lad that makes me mr blooby ... no, fat lad is a guy called dom

so 7 members for ironworx


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

dawse said:


> There was this other guy, but he got himself banned.....I'll say no more!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just myself and Bradz at our gym in Aberdeen I think..... unless, Moby are you on here too??!! 

Most BB'ers, especially competing BB'ers (Bradz, am nay sayn yer nay!!) train at Graham Parks gym Results....

....They's no enugh mirrors round there for Bradderz!!!

Just out of randomness... Aberdeen only has a population around 220,000 (most sheep!) and has 12 gyms in the city centre alone! That's alot eh?

Nurse, I needs me meds again!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> none...littleluke avoids city gym


*cough* :tongue:


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha sorry barney i forget you posted on here ... actaully that makes ironworx even better as we have a ukbff brit runner up in barney
> 
> barney if your the fat lad that makes me mr blooby ... no, fat lad is a guy called dom
> 
> so 7 members for ironworx


4 years top 2or3 now!! However, since you introduced me to the best gym in the entire universe 'IRONWORX', swindon. My strength and gains have improved no end.....urmm!!! also injuries, aches and pains haha!!!!

(tend to get a bit over excited sometimes and try and lift the BIG 20s and 30s) harhar!!

Shaun, keep massaging your tit with soothing cream.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Barny think I remember seeing you in 24 hour before I I joined IronWorx! You train they before you moved to IronWorx?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ah small world eh ?
> 
> Me and a mate used to go straight from work and train all scruffy looking and really tear it up.... Used to get some funny looks from the pt's training with the pink plastic weights lol..
> 
> Nice gym though :thumb:


lol yeah the trainers are a joke, the weights bit is nice and its clean. I have to train late though because **** me its busy.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

any train up near burnley or colne area..?????


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> lol yeah the trainers are a joke, the weights bit is nice and its clean. I have to train late though because **** me its busy.


Ah it used to be quiet at 7 in the morning... Happy days


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Chris69 said:


> Barny think I remember seeing you in 24 hour before I I joined IronWorx! You train they before you moved to IronWorx?


 Yes mate, Me and my better half trained there when we first moved to sunny swindon october 07- march 08 i think.

Great gym 24hr is but not nearly enough Iron plus Vern hates people training like freaks!! Ironworx is just plain NASTY!! :cool2:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

As far as I know four at Evo's Rochdale Me,Lin,Shorty, and Paul Booth:rockon:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

BARNY said:


> 4 years top 2or3 now!! However, since you introduced me to the best gym in the entire universe 'IRONWORX', swindon. My strength and gains have improved no end.....urmm!!! also injuries, aches and pains haha!!!!
> 
> (tend to get a bit over excited sometimes and try and lift the BIG 20s and 30s) harhar!!
> 
> *Shaun, keep massaging your tit with soothing cream*.


are u offering barney lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i train at gracemount, i think zara trains their occasionally aswell, i dont think there is anyone else on here from there.

is there??


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Sofresh was like an American soldier??? I thought


Yeah thats what I thought too lol! :confused1:


----------



## fit4aking (Feb 9, 2009)

babyshins, i train middlesbrough, where you at?


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

errr.... anyone in Edinburgh Fountainbridge ? ;-)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> ...Just out of randomness... Aberdeen only has a population around 220,000 (most sheep!) and has 12 gyms in the city centre alone! That's alot eh?...


Hi! Bam! 

Fcuk me! when I lived in Footdee in the 80s and early 90s there were only 2 decent gyms in ABZ!

Are all those gyms commercial or are you including the public and uni ones?


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

fit4aking said:


> babyshins, i train middlesbrough, where you at?


Mainly jjb but have been to others... steel in particular!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> i train at gracemount, i think zara trains their occasionally aswell, i dont think there is anyone else on here from there.
> 
> is there??


LOL I've trained at Gracemount for about 5 years..... just not when you're there :cool2: :lol: :lol: (or most other ppl for that matter.... I like it when theres noone there  )

Theres noone else in there on here.... Nikki Trench (Trenchy) comes down to train with me one day a week though.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

any one else train at dynamix gym in ashington ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Apart from me - Robsta, Manimal, Pitbull and The_Muss.....if there are any others, sorry I've missed you out!!!!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ex-srd, Robsta sometimes


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to train at Aldershot, now my back garden


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Nobody at all, laurie lives down the road but he trains elsewhere as he thinks i'm hitting on him.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just me I'm afraid.. I'm so alone


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MXD said:


> Just me I'm afraid.. I'm so alone


Don't be afraid:rolleyes:

I too am alone (I think)


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

I goto dickys gym

any1 go there

its in batley


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Bam!
> 
> Fcuk me! when I lived in Footdee in the 80s and early 90s there were only 2 decent gyms in ABZ!
> 
> Are all those gyms commercial or are you including the public and uni ones?


Well theres JJB, Warehouse, David Lloyds, Bannanatynes, Cannons, Results, Abz sports centre, Mastric, Curves (women only) The house (women only)

Robert Gordons Uni gym, Patio Hotel (aparently is ace!)

And then theres private health clubs like Ardoe and the boxing and mma clubs....

Quite alot for such a small place dontcha think!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You're not kidding!

Used to be only the Nautilus and the one in Bridge Street that were any good. And the Bon Accord baths gym was OK...


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

just me from my gym


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Me, Marsbar and a couple of others drop in from time to time.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Me and one other apparently although I don't know his username, likes to maintain an air of mystery! Might be more but don't know of any


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I train in Virgin in Leeds,

Think there is a few more on here that does as well,

Went to look at that bodylines gym on sunday but got there when it was closed haha


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Anyone here train at Raynes Park David Lloyds


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Just me im afraid, i wish i could train with a few of you guys as you give such good valuble information, but hey im not doing bad on my own by reading what you have to say


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Anyone here train at Raynes Park David Lloyds


I used to train at DL's in York, how much do you pay DS, I had to move when

they put it up to £66.50 per month, scandalous:cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I used to train at DL's in York, how much do you pay DS, I had to move when
> 
> they put it up to £66.50 per month, scandalous:cursing:


Currently think it's £57/month as I got the couple membership.

It's a far cry from the £95/month + £15/month for locker membership I have sitting idle at the Canary Wharf Reebok whilst out of work.


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

rooty said:


> any one else train at dynamix gym in ashington ?


 tell col a said halow has he cleaned under bench yet:cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> We'll do weighted ones next time I come down :thumbup1:


dont you currently carry extra weight at moment sweetie:whistling:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

ME and Dawse and a lad called muscle01.

I believe he has been banned though.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

why he been banned ?


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

dont no does anybody train at ralls gym in leeds


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

corbuk said:


> why he been banned ?


I think he upset a few women, with some of his posts.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Carly, sure another female trains there but i don't know her name:confused1:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

i dont know of anyone, might change now though lol, i train at physique warehouse in molesey, surrey 

anyone there?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

S4M is the only one I know of.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Carly, sure another female trains there but i don't know her name:confused1:


You train at Herucles/fitness first?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> You train at Herucles/fitness first?


 FF lmao, not ideal. I trained at Beefs for a while ages ago but it was miles away.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i used to train alongside RS, weeman and mrs weeman from here but ive now changed gyms recently and i dont know the folk in the other gym so dont know if any are members on here or any other forum,


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

big_john86 said:


> dont no does anybody train at ralls gym in leeds


Where about in leeds? Never heard of it


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> FF lmao, not ideal. I trained at Beefs for a while ages ago but it was miles away.


If your in Colly why dont you get down Hercules?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> If your in Colly why dont you get down Hercules?


 I'm not in colly mate, currently at home retraining as i'm leaving this year

Where abouts you from?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I'm alone - so if there's anyone else who trains at Fitness First at Tooting Bec...



jw007 said:


> Me and about 4 others from my gym who joined up to see if i would die during my SHIC
> 
> Curlie is only one who posts much tho


Can I claim to be a part-timer there? :whistling:


----------



## billy_the_kid (Aug 27, 2008)

only one at virgin glouster


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Haven't the foggyest.
> 
> Anyone train in Stoke?


Yes mate me.

powerhouse gym


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I think I'm alone - so if there's anyone else who trains at Fitness First at Tooting Bec...
> 
> Can I claim to be a part-timer there? :whistling:


5 others but DMCC is a well respected forum member:thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Does that mean IRONWORX has the most UKM members then? Hardly suprising really as it's so foookin ace in there! :thumb:

Dom


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL I've trained at Gracemount for about 3 years..... just not when you're there :cool2: :lol: :lol: (or most other ppl for that matter.... I like it when theres noone there  )
> 
> Theres noone else in there on here.... Nikki Trench (Trenchy) comes down to train with me one day a week though.


woops sorry zara

its true though, i am a newbie to gracemount, i doubt many people would get much training done if you were there  :beer: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

David Lloyd Madstone here, no other members as far as I know  Though when the UKM clothing range is released we will be easier to spot if we buy it :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

Mick/ BOY said:


> tell col a said halow has he cleaned under bench yet:cool2:


i its just had a new lick of paint all over, brightens the place up.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone train in weston super mare? I go to bodytone it's a good gym and cheap at £12 pm


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> woops sorry zara
> 
> its true though, i am a newbie to gracemount, i doubt many people would get much training done if you were there  :beer: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


Nah they're used to me lol.... as you saw from the progress pics in my journal, they dnt even notice when am strolling around in a thong..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah they're used to me lol.... as you saw from the progress pics in my journal, they dnt even notice when am strolling around in a thong..... :lol: :lol:


Hehe tbh us guys have a great way of looking when we ain't looking ;-).

Definatlt putting on size though, your legs look much bigger than they did in your pose vid.

Well done


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I'm not in colly mate, currently at home retraining as i'm leaving this year
> 
> Where abouts you from?


Mundon about 20 minutes from Chelmsford


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

rooty said:


> i its just had a new lick of paint all over, brightens the place up.


 so a heared not been up there for a bit been meanin to pop up to show me amazin massive self ha :cool2:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah they're used to me lol.... as you saw from the progress pics in my journal, they dnt even notice when am strolling around in a thong..... :lol: :lol:


 thats me changin me gym and movin to jock land ha:cool2:


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Mick/ BOY said:


> thats me changin me gym and movin to jock land ha:cool2:


Where do you train mick???


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

babyshins said:


> Where do you train mick???


oooooo that would be tellin!!!!!!! how is askin and why ha:cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> Hehe tbh us guys have a great way of looking when we ain't looking ;-).
> 
> Definatlt putting on size though, your legs look much bigger than they did in your pose vid.
> 
> Well done


Dunno how..... jst started training them 4 weeks ago... prob jst fat :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!

Next week I will come and train with u. U need to be free day time though. I'm not sitting in pompey traffic.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Where about in leeds? Never heard of it


 mabgate mills (ls9) just outside of town its wher andy bolton trains


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Does that mean IRONWORX has the most UKM members then? Hardly suprising really as it's so foookin ace in there! :thumb:
> 
> Dom


we forget to mention beklet who made a guest appearance ONCE

the legend that is Swindons greatest gym continues ........ if u wanna listen t heavy thrash metal till ur ears bleed deadlift till ur nose bleeds and sqaut till ur @**** bleeds then come to ironworx

naturals need not apply


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

ShaunMc said:
 

> we forget to mention beklet who made a guest appearance ONCE
> 
> the legend that is Swindons greatest gym continues ........ if u wanna listen t heavy thrash metal till ur ears bleed deadlift till ur nose bleeds and sqaut till ur @**** bleeds then come to ironworx
> 
> naturals need not apply


I forgot to add Beklet, we had the pleasure of meeting twice.

A strong lady:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

big_john86 said:


> mabgate mills (ls9) just outside of town its wher andy bolton trains


Thats the gym thats owned by the same bloke that owns the supplement shop ain't it? I was thinking of going there is it decent? Ended up going to fitness first in kirkstill just for the fact that its nearer my house.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

younggun, me gymbabe and prob a few others hiding around :lol:


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Anyone here train at Raynes Park David Lloyds


 I dont but have know a couple of copper mates that train there! They dont look like your average copper though!


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Robbo90 said:


> Thats the gym thats owned by the same bloke that owns the supplement shop ain't it? I was thinking of going there is it decent? Ended up going to fitness first in kirkstill just for the fact that its nearer my house.


 yea its the same bloke mate.its great a great place to train u should call in and c wat u think:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> we forget to mention beklet who made a guest appearance ONCE
> 
> the legend that is Swindons greatest gym continues ........ if u wanna listen t heavy thrash metal till ur ears bleed deadlift till ur nose bleeds and sqaut till ur @**** bleeds then come to ironworx
> 
> *naturals need not apply*


Except me....lol

Don't worry, I'll be back next time I get an excuse to be in that part of the country :thumb:



iron head case said:


> I forgot to add Beklet, we had the pleasure of meeting twice.
> 
> A strong lady:thumbup1:


Aw...... :blush:

I'll be back in March too.......hopefully it'll be leg day again! :laugh:

(Those mags are great, btw......proper inspiration, not sticks with fake tits lol)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> 5 others but DMCC is a well respected forum member:thumb:


Woohoo!!


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

well, looks like there aint none from where im from!


----------



## curtis (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone in Warrington up in NW?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Theres a big list in the what gym do you train in thread


----------



## curtis (Jan 27, 2009)

Tall said:


> Theres a big list in the what gym do you train in thread


Got a link for that mate? Not sure what section it'd come under. Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

big_john86 said:


> dont no does anybody train at ralls gym in leeds


Is that opposite bodyines mate ?


----------



## marcus1436114607 (Feb 8, 2009)

me and minnimouse as far as a know there must be more my gym is used by powerlifters and bodybuilders, at least two of which ar pro.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Is that opposite bodyines mate ?


 its about 2 seconds down road mate.do u train at bodylines


----------



## sussexmuscle (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone from k2 in crawley?


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

I know a few lads on here train nearby but think I'm only one who trains at MuscleLimit in Brimsdown??


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I saw a lad in my gym training in a brothers of iron hoody.

maybe he reads this forum aswell?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone @ Greens in Stoke?

~ Lee


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

But I have no idea who they are and vice versa too 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/1792315-post242.html


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

just me

anyone else train at Liberty Gym in Nottingham or Healthrooms in Loughborough?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

6 in the gym im at now that i know of


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Me, JW007 and miketheballer when he's not at uni. :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

just me as far as I know...but I think I have the only computer in my town so theres not likely to be many more any time soon....most folk round here do long distance communication by standing on little mounds that they make and shouting loudly.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Just me i believe, Elite Fitness in Yeovil


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bri said:


> Me, JW007 and miketheballer when he's not at uni. :thumbup1:


Do you feel by being in JW's presence that the test that comes out when he exhales is just as good as actually being on cycle yourself?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just realised I already replied with exact same as I just wrote lol ....


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Believe theres a couple (Bodyrush, Norwich), make yourself known


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

i know warren trains in the same place as me, believe theres a couple more but dont know who they are???


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone on here train at Southampton Uni gym, im rejoining after a couple years out of southampton. If there is anyone, have there been any recent changes to the gym?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Just me i think??

PowerMill Middleton


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just myself and Bradz at our gym in Aberdeen I think..... unless, Moby are you on here too??!!
> 
> ...


Im at warehouse now, was at jjb/DW absolute sheet wait till half nine before you can get on a bench..


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

just me i think , fittness factory in burnley


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone train at DW trafford????


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

None from mine......


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Narked said:


> Im at warehouse now, was at jjb/DW absolute sheet wait till half nine before you can get on a bench..


I will no doubt see you there as its my second home.

Brad


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

AWG said:


> just me
> 
> anyone else train at Liberty Gym in Nottingham or Healthrooms in Loughborough?


i used to train in hucknall at muscle factery and i go j.r's when i come visit famiely


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nobody that I recognise, Peahead uses a gym somewhere nearby though.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> i know warren trains in the same place as me, believe theres a couple more but dont know who they are???


yeah cant go wrong with the stadium, id love to know who else trains there on here, quite a sociable gym i think


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty sure Im the only one.....

Anyone in Woking?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

pira said:


> Anyone on here train at Southampton Uni gym, im rejoining after a couple years out of southampton. If there is anyone, have there been any recent changes to the gym?


i trained there in my first year of uni, now train at collymores on lodge road.

Not a lot has changed with the uni gym other than they now have dumbbells upto 50kg, as always the gym is stupidly busy unless you train first thing in the morning, which is why i no longer train there!


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

From what I have seen and heard I think its only me and Spriggen that go to my gym.


----------



## Kermitt32 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just me, in Ely..probably a good thing as the weight area only has enough room for 3 people, and they charge £47 for the pleasure! OUCH!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone train at muscleworks?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah cant go wrong with the stadium, id love to know who else trains there on here, quite a sociable gym i think


I like it, Cheep, loads of DB's / plates / bars and most people are spot on.


----------



## JRM (Jul 26, 2010)

I do, I go to Powehouse in Brierfield -Love it!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linny goes to the same gym as me. That's it I think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Linny goes to the same gym as me. That's it I think.


If its Evolution mate then yeah she does...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone train in Stoke?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Rochester health club formerly known as moores.

Pretty sure there's a few guys here that go there, don't no them by name tho.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Lifestyle fitness Burnley anyone


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No. Nice resurrection.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

No idea tbh ........ Bulldogz I'm bispham near blackpool


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

silver said:


> No idea tbh ........ Bulldogz I'm bispham near blackpool


 Trained there a couple of times, nice place.

P.s. strong thread bump kids.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dunno, I train at Feel Fit in Cowley Centre,Oxford if anyone else trains there.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Lifestyle fitness Burnley anyone


 Yh iv seen ya :rolleye:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Seen a few off this forum in the gym, one of them always curls in the squat rack, dont mind him that much, then theres the other one thats always standing on bench drying his fkn balls everytime i go in, you know who you are


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

silver said:


> No idea tbh ........ Bulldogz I'm bispham near blackpool


 Heeeey, I've seen you there. I live in poulton.

You won't have seen me, I just watch you on cctv.

xoxo


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

pira said:


> Anyone on here train at Southampton Uni gym, im rejoining after a couple years out of southampton. If there is anyone, have there been any recent changes to the gym?


Its packed all the time why dont you come down to spartans best gym in southampton imo


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Jesus just relised someone bumped this like 6 year old thread


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sole fitness in leicester, dont think theres many members from my way on here


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> No. Nice erection


 Thanks Andy, you too.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Simply gym in Crewe


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Yh iv seen ya :rolleye:


 No way you must be the milf with the hot bod who's always checking me out


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Simply gym in Crewe


 You're so close to mate, I'm in Winsford.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Muscle Alley in Preston, doubt anyone off here is there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> No way you must be the milf with the hot bod who's always checking me out


 No I'm the one with no,teeth who smiles at u...and u ignore me...


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Pumping iron arnos grove - haven't been since accident.

Pure gym north finchley


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Macca 1976 said:


> As far as I know four at Evo's Rochdale Me,Lin,Shorty, and Paul Booth:rockon:


 Don't forget me :thumb:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use peak physique in ballymena during my lunch break - Dont know anyone on here that goes to peak though

@MrM uses the same gym I use less frequently that is close to home. Costs me £88 a month and ive been 3times since the lil one was born in June lol. but its family bundle as the Wife uses it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> I use peak physique in ballymena during my lunch break - Dont know anyone on here that goes to peak though
> 
> @MrM uses the same gym I use less frequently that is close to home. Costs me £88 a month and ive been 3times since the lil one was born in June lol. but its family bundle as the Wife uses it.


 £88 a month????

Jeez


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Stuff £88 a month for a gym!

I've occasionally wondered if anyone else trains in my gym, not that i really speak to anyone!

total fitness in thornaby anyone?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Should be £50 a month each as I was paying £100 for us both but it drops when you move to family bundle. (2daults and child under 3) so at the minute its £88 month and i dont even use it just the wife.

Its £88 a month for both the wife and I.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

herc said:


> Should be £50 a month each as I was paying £100 for us both but it drops when you move to family bundle. (2daults and child under 3) so at the minute its £88 month and i dont even use it just the wife.
> 
> Its £88 a month for both the wife and I.


 Thats not bad (if you went lol).

ours is £80 for a family membership, no doubt we'll have that in a year or two.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

andyboro said:


> Thats not bad (if you went lol).
> 
> ours is £80 for a family membership, no doubt we'll have that in a year or two.


 Well the wife is going to change gym when she comes off Maternity to a gym close to work which is only £25 month. No point paying this current one as I rarely use it unless im off work on holidays.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Only me as far as I know

Xercise4Less st helens


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone in here use any of the North Lanarkshire gyms in Scotland?


----------

